
Bluesky examines the atmosphere during the Coronavirus lockdown - l1k
https://www.mpic.de/4670371/bluesky-examines-the-atmosphere-during-the-coronavirus-lockdown
======
l1k
The second flight of this mission is currently ongoing:

[https://www.flightradar24.com/DADLR/2491326d](https://www.flightradar24.com/DADLR/2491326d)

